# Need N gauge help!



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Guys, my girlfriend and I went to a train show, today. She saw an N-gauge suitcase train and was entranced with it. She's now interested in creating one. Can anyone steer me toward an N-gauge 1950's diner she can purchase? Also, she's going to need an inexpensive N-gauge setup to run around inside the suitcase: I'd appreciate any suggestions on brand, track, etc. What I know about N gauge would fit in a thimble, so we're true noobs at this.

Thanks,


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*google to the rescue!*

Reckers,

From what I've seen, pretty much any basic set would work. Seems the majority of it would depend on your building selections and sceneking. Good luck, and welcome to the wonderful world of N scale!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok Reck

Diners
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Imex-N-6304-Diner-Built-up-p/imx-6304.htm

http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=15711

Track all code 80 so you can run old and new stuff.
KAto if you want premade ballast

Atlas flex because you can buy single pieces. 

If all new stuff

Atlas or Peco code 55 flex, you'll have to look hard for someone selling single pieces, like LHS.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you both---I appreciate your help!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know what diner you picked. 
$7.99 verses $35 bucks, though I like the $35 one.

Kato engines go around for ever len.

Bachmann Spectrum line is OK.

What are you leaning towards a Steam engine or Diesel?
New? Used?

Remember it is hers and not yours, I know you would probably go for a steam loco.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> What I know about N gauge would fit in a thimble, so we're true noobs at this.


Reck,

N gauge _itself_ is designed to fit in a thimble! 

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a very good point, Teej! Stan, what does code 80 mean? I saw some track on ebay, but have no idea if it's 80 or not. 
Ed, thanks for the advice. You're right---she'll probably go for the cheaper diner. *L* It's definitely hers, but I'm gonna get stuck with the work of building it. I asked if she wanted a diesel or steamer, and she said steamer---whew! I was afraid we'd have to do the choose-the-engine-by-it's-color thing.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Code 80 is the height on the rail. It is the code 100 equivalent in HO. Most of the older N Scale scale stuff had large flanges on the wheels and the extra depth is needed to run them. If you toss out what size loop your building we'll find ya the cheapest price.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

The code is the height of the rail in 1/1000's of an inch.

Code 80 = 0.080" and so on.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi tjcruiser,

"N gauge itself is designed to fit in a thimble! "

This is more the thimble size, but not the price !!

http://www.hobbiesplus.com.au/t_gauge_.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Microscope a must!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stan and Xrunner, thank you both. When I have some actual data on the size of the loop, I'll come back and post it. My guess is that today, between laundry and the Playoffs, we'll be running around shopping for a suitcase. The size of that box will determine the size of the loop.

Thanks again,


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Get the $35 dinner for less like $22: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Miller-Engineering-N-601015-Diner-Interior-Light-p/mil-601015.htm

B


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

inxy said:


> Get the $35 dinner for less like $22: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Miller-Engineering-N-601015-Diner-Interior-Light-p/mil-601015.htm
> 
> B


Did you read what you get in that link?


Miller Engineering N 601015 Diner Interior & Lighting -- (For Parkway Diner #MIL-601001, sold separately) Kit
 
That price is JUST for the interior lighting.


edit, 

They want 21.59 for the diner.
Fifer's might come with the lighting?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Price shopping is needed on all items. That is why I stated we'll find ya the cheapest price  To be fair I included a large online store and a Husband and Wife small company. Fifer maybe not be the cheapest but everything is related to the scale and shipping and service is top notch. Ebay is no money saver when it comes to N Scale unless your looking for custom stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> Price shopping is needed on all items. That is why I stated we'll find ya the cheapest price  To be fair I included a large online store and a Husband and Wife small company. Fifer maybe not be the cheapest but everything is related to the scale and shipping and service is top notch. Ebay is no money saver when it comes to N Scale unless your looking for custom stuff.


Well if Fifer's price is with the lights too, then he beats the other by around $5 bucks.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed, how can I tell the Fifer has the interior and the lighting kit? It's not that I don't believe you---I just don't see it on the site's description. Ed, Inxy and Stan, I do appreciate all the help!

Stan, she dragged me to the Peddlers Mall and found a suitcase: she's in the dining room right now, gutting it! Inside dimensions of the suitcase are 15 1/8" x 25 1/4". To my way of thinking, that means a loop of 14" x 24" would be the starting point, with leeway to add/subtract as needed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Ed, how can I tell the Fifer has the interior and the lighting kit? It's not that I don't believe you---I just don't see it on the site's description. Ed, Inxy and Stan, I do appreciate all the help!
> 
> Stan, she dragged me to the Peddlers Mall and found a suitcase: she's in the dining room right now, gutting it! Inside dimensions of the suitcase are 15 1/8" x 25 1/4". To my way of thinking, that means a loop of 14" x 24" would be the starting point, with leeway to add/subtract as needed.


That is something to ask Fifer.
You know that he is a member here?

I don't know, but wanted to add that if it does his price is better then the other link.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Mike's Fifer is without lighting. 
Unfortunately Kliens (model train stuff, is cheaper even with shipping) 

rofl - what did you buy a old fashion travel comedic case from the 70's. Maybe we should try the T Scale in a aluminum wallet from the info commercials :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

ok I'm done :laugh: :laugh: Well the only thing you are going to be able to do is flex. 2 pieces work to make a oval with AnyRail and Scarm. Problem is it going to be tough. I would order 4 pieces just encase you kink the two pieces on the first try. I'm thinking you might have to trim a good few inches off each piece though to keep the radius the same. I'm not sure how it would work just trimming one piece. You'll have to play with it. As for engines this will be even harder, I'm thinking anything bigger then a 0-6-0 won't make the turns. On that note I'd stay with code 80 track, it should take the harsh bends better and run some older Life Likes and Model Power.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

edit I forgot flex is only 30 inches, I was thinking 36" like HO. This is only 5 feet, I figured you would use around 5 1/2 feet maybe an inch or two more. I would still get 4 pieces just encase. Using two pieces of straight sectional would harsh-en the radius.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking around at stuff, I found this, 4.5" radius  Flex is pushing the limit at 7". It seems hard to get though, none of the major sellers seem to have it. Maybe Ebay?
http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/cPath/23_52/products_id/910


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck, etc.

That would be neat if you could integrate the power supply / transformer into some built-in panel in the suitcase.

We had someone post a case layout a while back, with fully integral controls. I hunt around to see if I can find it ...

Update ...

Here's one thread, but the vid in post 18 doesn't seem to be working any more. It was a video posted to YT by GC ... maybe he can fix it?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6108

TJ


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Reckers, u find the flex track u needed? I got some N scale flex track, ill have to dig it out and see what size and stuff it is...its older but was clean when stored in a cardboard tube...I even have the foam that went under it...if interested, ill dig it up and check it out for ya.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sears, I'd love it if you would check it out. I freely admit I have no idea what I'm doing with N scale or this project---just winging it with both and counting on MTF advice to get us through it.

Here is what she saw at the show that set her off on this quest. Im going to start a separate thread to document the process in case anyone else is as dumb as I am! Again, thank you to everyone for all the advice!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

ok ill see what I got...I bought it with some N scale stuff and I use the Bachman EZ track so this was stuffed away if I ever expanded and built anything(but ya that aint happened in over a year)


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok reckers I pulled out some of the flex track,it says Atlas No.2500, which when googled i found some for sale that called it code 80 Super flex track... i pulled out 2 or 3 peiced and it looks like some of the ties are missing but the rails are nice and shiney....Ive got a tube full of it and the padding....i can count up how many sticks of track their is(ps their about 2.5ft long)...if ur interested make me a deal I cant refuse! im into HO...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you---I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, just read your post---I haven't a clue what to offer you. If anyone would like to pm me a suggestion that's fair to both of us, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

ill try tomorrow to take all the sticks out and see how many their really is, i always take trades of HO stuff if u got anything?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a thing in HO, and the lady won't accept anything that doesn't look perfect---this is her big project and I'm already gritting my teeth. *L* Let me know what you've got and name me a fair price for it.

Thanks,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Also....how do I power an N scale layout? I have an old Tyco 899T hobby transformer, output 18 volts DC 9 VA (and 20 V AC!); can I assume this will be an appropriate beastie?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Probably the easiest way for you, is just to solder power leads onto a set of rail connector.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That part isn't a problem---I just wanted to make sure that N scale stuff was DC and the voltage is appropriate.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol - Yup N scale is DC and the Tyco controller will work.

I hooked mine up a while back just to see if they still worked and I was not to happy with the performance though. I guess the difference in technology from the 70's and the newer smooth dials is night and day. It is harder to get engines to crawl at a slow pace compared to the smooth dials. Even though it will work fine, if you can find a cheap smooth dial you'll be a lot happy, in my opinion.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for the advice, Stan---now I know what issues to look for in it. I suspect she won't be very picky about the speed---she'll want it to not fly off the track, but the big deal will be the diner in the center and the decor.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Reckers, I havent forgotten u...just havent dug the track out and check it over!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sears, call off the search, please! She was determined to have the thing done in 2 days; yesterday, she grabbed me by the ear and towed me to the LHS to buy the track and connectors. I do appreciate you thinking of me, though, and thanks, again!


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

haha wow!! she was in a hurry!! Sorry bought that!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem at all, Sears. She had me working on laying track all afternoon, yesterday!


----------

